# Betas keep dying on me



## NelsonH1086 (Jul 10, 2014)

Bought a beta on Father's Day for my daughter and it died from ammonia rot. My daughter over fed it. It lived 3 weeks and so I woke last Saturday and went to peatland to purchase another beta this time I searched on google and someone said a black something plant is good and keeps the betas healthy. Also I had fish as a child so I know the importance of having something to help keep the tank clean so asked what would be ideal for betas so ended up with a snail now came home rinsed out the tank rinsed out the rocks and put rocks plant and snail replaced filter filled tank then put in fish after dripping tablet to treat water now this beta seemed to like being right next to pump thought it was weird and also liked to mess with snail. Unfortunately last night wife came home from school and found fish floating next to return another beta fish to flush I would like to know possibly why this beta died so fast and only fed it 2 pellets every other day.


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry for your losses. Can you please fill out this form so we can get a proper understanding of your bettas habitat.
Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## NelsonH1086 (Jul 10, 2014)

The tank is an aqeon 2.5 gallon desktop tank no heater as I keep it in my kitchen temperature ranges it been hot in NYC so between 84-92 degrees used pump and filter that came as part of tank kit and as for food aqueon betta food pellets and flakes as well and to treat tank tetra water conditioning tabs and right now dishes tank mate snail is feasting on his carcus and also never checked for ammonia or nitrates and these are my first 2 bettas.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The temp is WAY to high. It should be around 78-80. Discus cant even live in 92 degree water. Especially if you keep the hood and light on than the water is probably 100+. When it is that hot you need to shut of the light and take off the hood and put some ice in the tank to cool it down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

First of all take the dead betta out of the tank, a dead fish messes up water quality. Did you cycle the tank or do water changes? How much did you replace when doing a water change. When a betta died did you replace the water or just put another one in the tank. Did you acclimate the betta? 

As tankman has said 92 degrees is far to hot for a betta.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi, 

Since I'm in NYC I can help you out a bit. So i know it has been crazy hot in here. You need to buy a desktop fan (i also have the same tank as you). You need to leave it on blowing across the top of the water all day/any time you don't have the AC on and the room temperature is above 86. I can get a way with turning it off at night. 

You need a heater. Especially in NYC. I actually leave mine plugged in all year around and never have any issues with the water becoming too hot. A heater not only keeps the water warm BUT also keeps the water at the a stable temperature.

I would never turn the lights on in that tank during the summer because the light heats the water unevenly. Just open your blinds during the day to let some sun in, do not put the tank in direct sunlight though.

Yes, remove the dead fish immediately and throw him away in the trash, do not flush him.

If you tank isn't cycled, thats okay but I highly suggest you cycle your tank because it makes your life easier. But with your tank you need to be doing one 50% water and and one 50% water change with gravel cleaning every week. 

Don't use any of the conditioner or pellets that come with the tank. Buy Scheme Prime as a conditioner and buy either Omega One or New Life Spectrum pellets


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Also, I haven't seen anyone mention this but a 2.5 g is too small for a snail and a fish, especially if it's a Mystery Snail. If it's a Nerite it may be okay, but you'll need to keep an eye on the parameters.


----------



## NelsonH1086 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks guys I kinda figured it died due to heat but that fish never kept still as for the snail I'm not sure of species but before new fish went in did a complete water change with rock cleaning and all fake plants n such gonna throw fish out how should I dispose of fish?


----------



## NelsonH1086 (Jul 10, 2014)

And what would I need to check my parameters?


----------



## NelsonH1086 (Jul 10, 2014)

And I won't be buying anymore fish thanks guys was just curious


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I said this above. Through the fish in the trash, do not flush the fish.

You need an API Master Freshwater Liquid Test Kit. You can find it at petco/petsmart. It is about $40 here in NYC.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Why would you not want to buy any more fish? just curious.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I would recommend figuring out what type of snail you have. If it's a Nerite, it'll be okay alone in a 2.5g. But, if it's a Mystery snail it needs a bigger tank. Mystery snails can grow to the size of golf balls, and dirty their tanks quickly. They are great pets, and have unique personalities.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

NelsonH1086 said:


> And I won't be buying anymore fish thanks guys was just curious


If it's a time/money thing, then that's completely understandable.
As far as deaths, I will freely admit that I've killed a fish or two through my own stupidity, but I am determined to learn where I went wrong and ensure my next fish would have a better quality of life. You can never have too much information.

My dad also kept fish for getting close to 40 years now, and while he can't maintain the quantity of tanks he once did (and I live too far to help out), he still enjoys it immensely. Infact, some of the longer conversations we've had have been about aquariums and my mom can barely get the phone away from him once he gets to talking about them. Even though I dropped the hobby for quite a number of years, it came back with a passion and it always gives my dad and I something to talk about.


----------

